# NC/Southern Area Herf @ Charlie's - Webmeister (2 of 2)



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Sorry it took so long to get these posted - madness at its finest the past couple days around here...

I'll come back later to put names to the faces. I am putting 20 pics per page, so please take a look at the other one when you are finished here.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great photos. thx


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome photos


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Somebody tell Brian its ok to smile


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pix! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I missed out on the Nic. wrapper cegars. ER rooms are a pain in my arsh--My poor wife she did not have a good time at all---until the meds pick up--hah!

Before I forget, thanks for the smokes Zack, Webby and Chris. And a special thanks to Larry for putting up with us -- True BOTL!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

It was a real nice get together. We have a great group of people in the NC / SC / VA (Southern) Area and it was a lot of fun to sit around talking, laughing, and smoking. We need to do it more often!

:whoohoo:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Simply wonderful! You guys should be proud of yourselves for getting everyone from so many states together. Fantastic pics!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I agree with Stogie, outstanding! I'm digging that Noventa Lamp, second to last pic.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I agree with Stogie, outstanding! I'm digging that Noventa Lamp, second to last pic.


One of the regulars makes these out of whatever cigar box you can find (or ones he already has). If you're interested, I can find out more details.

And Brian - anytime you want to hang out with the NC crowd, just come on over! The CL gang in the area herfs every Monday night. Shall we expect you at say... 5:00pm?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm thinkin one Monday I might just stroll thru that front door!


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

yup I went shopping. but only for drinks....


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

Stogie said:


> Simply wonderful! You guys should be proud of yourselves for getting everyone from so many states together. Fantastic pics!


proud is not the word:lol:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Still coming down from this great event! Man, it was a helluva lot of fun - the cigars were just a compliment to all the fine people there. That's the way it should be, IMHO. Can't wait until the next one! :biggrin:

CD


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I think Jim is already thinking/planning on a VA Herf


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Somebody tell Brian its ok to smile


I think I did a few times... I spent so much time talking that I rarely had the chance! :lol:


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

I love that folks from all walks of life can come together for one common cause! The cigar!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks like a heck of a good time. Mike, Next time keep the light to your back.


----------

